

Creating a RevealJS Deck with AngularJS, Leap Motion and GoInstant - xutopia
https://goinstant.com/blog/creating-a-revealjs-deck-with-angularjs-leap-motion-and-goinstant

======
fjabre
This is pretty slick.

Any thoughts on leap motion and its acceptance into the consumer market? There
seems to be a lot of hype surrounding it. Passing fad or legit disruptive
tech? Something I'd like to research more before using this in future
projects.

------
jmacd
Long video but pretty cool. We were excited to see it.

Git repo is here: [https://github.com/angular-leap/angular-leap-goinstant-
revea...](https://github.com/angular-leap/angular-leap-goinstant-reveal)

------
xutopia
What's surprising is the ease with which he codes the whole thing in his
video.

~~~
davidcrow
It's really clean. The LeapJS/AngularJS touchpoints look like they just make
sense.

------
woah
Lol! Angular to display a slide deck??

